# cobia rods



## floridaface (Nov 16, 2009)

anyone got any advise on a 9ft cobia rod? or a blank? or maybe a better height other than 9? or does anyone have either a rod or blank for sale?


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

If you want a 9ft blank strictly for cobia fishing get a gator T90L. If you would use something shorter I would use a seeker PS85. I am sure some others will chime in with their opinions but those are my two preferences.


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

i jus saw this and decided to chime in... wat exactly are you looking for in a rod? graphite or glass? fast or slow?small jigs,big jigs, or eels?

if you want a glass rod thats slow get a gator t90l or t90h... the Ps85 is bad ass also but has a faster action

if your looking for graphite rainshadow 1088 and 1089s are nice... i have a 1089 blank im gonna have wrapped. yesterday i was throwing a friends amtack viper 1089 and i absolutly love that rod, great action and can launch a jig... he also had a viper 1088 which was also a nice rod but i liked the 1089 better. Pac bays 1088s and 1089s are another sweet rod. if you can find an allstar those are great rods... i know loomis also makes (or made) so good rods but i dont know any of the blanks.


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

gator t90l,rainshadow 1089, seeker ps85,


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

the viper 1089 is a sweet blank


----------



## bigmama'sfish'nfrenzy (Jan 17, 2010)

i have 2 rods for sale right now if interested, one 8ft and one 9 ft at hot spots they are key largo's and in good condition fillfree to contact... send pm for #


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

got 5 or 6 already built and if you dont like them ive got parts and a
lathe


----------

